# Hitting the mark with super stretch liner.



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I'll never try to hit the mark that close to the city connection again. Not with anything that says super stretch anyway. I'm glad we had the tools to cut the excess out of the city sewer. It was a nerve racking job. No pictures , I don't want any evidence of what a blocked city main with my name all over it looked like.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds bad , glad you got it fixed!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

But at least you were covering the city main. Bonus!


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

bulldozer said:


> But at least you were covering the city main. Bonus!


 how In the world that city main didn't back up is beyond me, all morning there was very little water running in it thankfully. had to leave the liner to set up all night cause I couldn't heat it and no back up in the city. Flooding a bunch of basements would have been a bad thing. And I thought the stressful thing about trenchless would be counting all the money. Wrong again


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

There's a few contractors (not even plumbers) that are trying to get into lining. Can't wait to hear all the stories of what they'll screw up on. If you had trouble, they sure as hell won't be able to figure it out.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> There's a few contractors (not even plumbers) that are trying to get into lining. Can't wait to hear all the stories of what they'll screw up on. If you had trouble, they sure as hell won't be able to figure it out.


Oh man I hope you are the only one that hears about it. I know of a few cities that banned liners because some idiot thought he can do it, looks easy and there is lots of money in it...

I hope this is not the case when the inspectors get pissed because 20 houses got flooded 

No disrespect to the OP just talking in general from what I've seen in my area. Knowing what you are doing and having the tools is key.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

cjtheplumber;98323
No disrespect to the OP just talking in general from what I've seen in my area. Knowing what you are doing and having the tools is key.[/QUOTE said:


> I don't know what an OP is but I think it's me and no disrespect or offence taken. I'm not sure of what I'm doing and some of my equipment is questionable and you are 100% correct. Having the knowledge and the right equipment is the key. So far I've got neither:laughing: I'm relying on being able to fix any screw ups with an excavator..... That I don't own and can't opperate so I would have to pay a bunch for. What a business model


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

OP=original poster.....I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

saysflushable said:


> I don't know what an OP is but I think it's me and no disrespect or offence taken. I'm not sure of what I'm doing and some of my equipment is questionable and you are 100% correct. Having the knowledge and the right equipment is the key. So far I've got neither:laughing: I'm relying on being able to fix any screw ups with an excavator..... That I don't own and can't opperate so I would have to pay a bunch for. What a business model


Sometimes that's the only way to do it.


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

last time I talked to the city of St Paul Minnesota they do not allow liners.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Letterrip said:


> OP=original poster.....I think.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is correct.

Liners work but some cities are not familiar with the process. Someone has to do all the leg work, do demos so that they can see how it benefits them on saving money, and time vs old excavation method.

On this case the liner was cut back which is the right thing to do. But some guys without the tools and unfamiliar/inexperience with the process won't know what to do. What ends up happening is they will call the city for help and if this is new to the city as well they will get the idea that liners are bad and cause nothing but problems. 

After this they will not allow liners when in fact the problem was never the liner, but poor installation. So now the lining company that can do it right just got screwed as they are no longer allowed to do lining.:no:


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

A short time back I was called out to clean a lateral.
There was an outside clean out near the curb directed towards 
the street.

There was a new lining from the curb to the house but not all the way to the
city tap. This must have been to save money as tearing up the street would have
been more expensive.

Guess where the lateral failed?


----------

